# Trail Ride Fund Raiser in Minnesota



## egf (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey all! I'm just putting the final touches on our annual trail ride fund raiser to benefit therapeutic riding!

We Can Ride, inc (We Can Ride - Therapeutic Horseback Riding and Carriage Driving for People with Disabilities located in the Twin Cities, Minnesota, USA - We Can Ride Inc.) is hosting our 5th annual trail ride fund raiser at the Lone Rock trail in U More Park in Rosemount Minnesota on August 21st, 2010!

The price is $25 to ride which includes lunch and entry into our door prize drawings. If you'd like to raise extra funds there is a prize for the largest amount of donations. We also have a ton of awesome prizes that we will sell raffle tickets for as well as some games to challenge your horse and win a prize! Ride as much or as little as you like! Registration and lunch starts at 12pm and we will conclude with our prize drawings at 3pm.

Bring your horse, enjoy a ride, and help raise funds for therapeutic riding and carriage driving!

More information, registration forms, and printable flyers are available on our website: August 21st, 2010 - Lone Rock Trail, UMore Park, Rosemount, MN - We Can Ride Trail Ride Fund Raiser - Ride horses and raise money


----------

